# A question about VST baskets



## ed_g (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi, so I was just about to buy a bottomless pf for my gaggia classic and a ridgeless 18g VST basket to go with it when this made me pause:

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/vst-18g-ridged-precision-porta-filter-basket.html

It says the basket is compatible for pf handles sized for E61 group heads. My question is: what kind of group head does a gaggia classic have and is there certain kind of VST basket that is compatible with it?

Thanks

Luke


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

VST will fit a gaggia


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

ed_g said:


> Hi, so I was just about to buy a bottomless pf for my gaggia classic and a ridgeless 18g VST basket to go with it when this made me pause:
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/vst-18g-ridged-precision-porta-filter-basket.html
> 
> ...


The size of basket the Classic accepts is the same size basket as the E61.

Although the portafilter handles accept the same baskets, the position, shape of the lugs is different by 45 deg.

Make sure you order the P/F handle for a Classic.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Although the portafilter handles accept the same baskets, the position, shape of the lugs is different by 45 deg.
> 
> Make sure you order the P/F handle for a Classic.


What this guy says.

You might be able to pick up a 2nd hand PF. Or if your after a bottomless PF some folks cs cut the bottom off your existing one.


----------



## ed_g (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for the help, I appreciate it.


----------

